# Knees from Side



## Andrew Green (Jan 2, 2006)

I have Kyle Sidemounted



 I begin throwing knees into his ribs/hip/thigh, Kyle attempts to blcok with his right arm.


 As he does this I switch my base pinning his arm to his body and grab his head.


 Pulling his head in, I begin throwing knees to his head.


----------



## kachi (Jan 2, 2006)

Great technique, he had extremely limited mobility while he was pinned down. Potentially devestaing knees to the head there. Keep up the great work.


----------

